# my RTC



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

here is my 14" red tail catfish. I got him with the purchase of a 311g aquarium







he's a really cool fish, too bad I have to sell him









and this guy is the beefheart king.. he ate 5 1.5x1.5" pieces today


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Great looking RTC, except for the fin







How is that happened?

By seeing the pics of your RTC I really wish that I never had given mine away







So I hope to see some more pics in the future


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I have no idea how that happened. It probly got into a fight with it's tankmate a 14" L. Marmoratus back when they were in the 311 together :nod:

and jan, if you lived near me, or even on this continent, I'd give it to ya


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Cool fish, I hope to stock one in a pond with a jardini someday now that I've scrapped my ATF pond plans (apparently true goliath are almost impossible to find).


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

nice looking catfish


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Cool fish, but i have never seen the fascination with the RTCs.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> I have no idea how that happened. It probly got into a fight with it's tankmate a 14" L. Marmoratus back when they were in the 311 together :nod:
> 
> and jan, if you lived near me, or even on this continent, I'd give it to ya
> 
> ...


hmmm i live near by you, like 4hrs away.









but i dont have a tank to house one that size yet, i have a baby one in my 125 gal. but if i had the tank space i'd take him for sure. Or i could buy your 300 gal







haha


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Nice RTC,








shame you selling him


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Good Stuff Hippie.

Your selling him? why? Need money to shave those Sideburns right?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

no, cuz he messes up everything in my 75g. I just did a 80% water change 3 or 4 days ago and now it's cloudy







this guy stirs up everything when he swims


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> no, cuz he messes up everything in my 75g. I just did a 80% water change 3 or 4 days ago and now it's cloudy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sometimes my water was cloudy also, but that was from regurgitating. This will happen when you feed him too much and it will cause white cloudy water with a rather bad smell. Stirring things up while swimming wasn't a real problem in my tank.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

o god, i forgot that these guys regurgitate their food once in a great while









and here's his tankmates. a 8" male Labiatus, and a 14" L. Marmoratus


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> o god, i forgot that these guys regurgitate their food once in a great while
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, you are keeping the RTC?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

SOME VERY NICE FISH YOU OBTAINED WITH THE TANK..GREAT LOOKING RTC..OOPS DAMN CAPPS


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

thePACK said:


> SOME VERY NICE FISH YOU OBTAINED WITH THE TANK..GREAT LOOKING RTC..OOPS DAMN CAPPS
> [snapback]1045489[/snapback]​


IT'S NOT THAT HARD TO TURN CAPS OFF!!










and no, I am selling this guy, my marmoratus, and the red devil tomorrow


----------

